# If You Were in the Market for an Aluminum Boat What Would You Buy?



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

I am starting the search for an 18 to 19 foot Center Console aluminum boat with an 80 to 90 HP motor. Shallow draft is important and this is going to be saltwater. Not looking for a lot of bells and whistles just the basics.

Looking to pay up to $15K. For those of you who own or have done some due diligence what makes should I look at where do you recommend I buy from.

Thanks,

HG


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

With that budget ... i'd go Boatright all the way.

I have owned Lowe & Sea Ark and currently run an Alweld.


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

Boatright - made locally.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

BoatRight

http://www.boatrightmarine.com/


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Boatright*

*X4*


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

You can't touch a boatright with that budget unless it's used, and even then it will have to be 10+ years old. 

I really like the Weld Craft line of boats, they make an extra wide 1870.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I picked up a Lowe 1655 with a 70 Johnson earlier this year and really like it. It's easily one of the best fishing boats I have ever owned. With the tunnel and jack plate, it goes shallow. Not only that, you can have a fleet of 4 of them with your budget  

No doubt, Boatright makes a great product as well. It really depends upon how long you want to own it and how much of your budget you want to spend.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

TheGoose said:


> You can't touch a boatright with that budget unless it's used, and even then it will have to be 10+ years old.
> 
> I really like the Weld Craft line of boats, they make an extra wide 1870.


I agree with Goose. For your budget, I would also look at a 18' Alumacraft w/90hp motor.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I got a weld craft and it's pretty good. 

One tip though put the biggest HP it's rated for.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Lets us know what you end up with. 

I've always thought that type of boat would be a good starter boat for someone.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I will agree, there has been a WeldCraft or two that have caught my eye.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is Boatright for you in your price range.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=381010


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

My Dad's last boat (mine now) is a Weld Craft tunnel. 15' x 60" wide bottom, with a tunnel and a 60hp johnson. It'll run in 4" but need 6" to float, and about 14"-18" to get up. Weldcraft hulls are HEAVY, though, they use heavier plate than most. Good news is that heavy hull has ZERO flex even when quartering a decent bay chop. and yeah, get all the HP the hull is rated for.

My Brother had a Xpress 16'x48", no tunnel, with an old 65hp 'rude and a jack-plate. The Xpress was a lot lighter, ran like a skalded dog, ran ok skinny(8"?) for a non-tunnel. Hull had a bit of flex, but not like the riveted johns I have run.

.02


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I've heard alot of good things about Boatright's, but personally w/kids I'd rather have something with deep side.
I went with a 2270 Alweld back in '08, love it still to this day! Only would have had a few things done differently.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't forget about these guys. Still a bit out of budget for new I think. You could get a simple layout though.

http://www.gatortraxboats.com/c-6-gator-flats-boat.aspx


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a 18' Alumacraft with a 90 HP Yamaha. It runs good and I haven't had a problem with it. Perfect for what I use it for.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Here is Boatright for you in your price range.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=381010


Nice boat


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies...i am going new....i sold 2 used headaches. My brother in law chimed in with xpress also. 

What no Tracker fans?

So I have Weldcraft, Alweld, Boatright (maybe), Lowe and Xpress. Any suggestion on what dealers I should use? I live on the north side of town but the boat will be down in sargent. I just would like a good buying experience and good support down the line.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Any votes for cresliner?


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Calebs Retreat said:


> Thanks for all the replies...i am going new....i sold 2 used headaches. My brother in law chimed in with xpress also.
> 
> What no Tracker fans?
> 
> So I have Weldcraft, Alweld, Boatright (maybe), Lowe and Xpress. Any suggestion on what dealers I should use? I live on the north side of town but the boat will be down in sargent. I just would like a good buying experience and good support down the line.


Boat right is above all the others. They have been building for years and stand behind there product. That used one seems like what I would get in your shoes. Great motor with hardly any hours.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I have owned a Tracker Grizzly 1860 non-tunnel and now have an Alumacraft 1756 Tunnel. 

The Alumacraft is much better built using heavier Ga. Alum and the Tunnel gets me where I want to go. 

Love this boat!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rob The Rude said:


> BoatRight
> 
> http://www.boatrightmarine.com/


There are several good aluminum boat manufactures out there, but Boat Right would be my next aluminum boat!!! But in the price range you are looking at for a new one, check out the Aluminucraft or Weld Craft or All Weld like the others have mentioned. A coworker just sold his 17' aluminucraft that he bought new in 2008. Back then he got it for slightly over $15K with a tunnel, center console, all weld with front deck, back deck and aluminum floor and a jack plate. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I've owned a Boatright for 18 years, currently wearing out the second motor. I bought a new trailer for it a few years back. The hull is in as good of shape as when it was new...bullet proof.....best money I ever spent.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have owned 2 Boatright's, an 1866 and a 1966, I still miss both of them at times. They are excellent boats.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I always liked the looks of this Alweld.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I love my Alweld , great boat for the money, put about 800 hrs running the last 8yrs on 2 different hulls, a 18ft flat bottom, and now 21ft. escort,both purchased and serviced at Kroll's in Rosenberg, best money I ever spent. Go on Alweld,s website , pick out model, call Gary for price, no hassles. Go Fish! Good Luck!


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

bought a G3 about 10 years ago in Crosby, 70hp yamaha on it. No problems, runs like a champ.


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

*What about the Triton redfish line ?*

Triton makes a great running shallow water aluminum boat i have the 2070 refish which is just shy of 21' super wide lots of room and runs very skinny they have tunnel hulls on this line plus i have pods on the back running a 115 opti which pushes the boat around 48mph gets up in super shallow water i love it ....but then again Boat Right will be my next far superior to any alum. boat i have been in or ran my.02


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I would go with the Weldcraft 1870 tunnel with a 115 on it. They are good boats and will run the shallow water. If you go with a 90hp, stay away from the Yamaha (3 cylinder). It does not have the torque that the V-4 115's have. My father-in-law had a '97 Johnson 90hp on his and my dad has a 90hp Yamaha on his. Both are the same boat and the 90hp Johnson will run circles around the 90hp Yamaha. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Fiberglass Carolina Skiff.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

I think like someone said earlier my concern is that I have twin 6 year olds and the boatright has the raised deck...i do like the sides. I found a deal in LA for the G3 Deluxe addition 1860 with Yamaha F90 for $18,700. Best I could find here so far was $21K...thoughts? That G3 is priced about the same as an Alweld.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Check the Louisiana Sportsman Classifieds*



Calebs Retreat said:


> Thanks for all the replies...i am going new....i sold 2 used headaches. My brother in law chimed in with xpress also.
> 
> What no Tracker fans?
> 
> So I have Weldcraft, Alweld, Boatright (maybe), Lowe and Xpress. Any suggestion on what dealers I should use? I live on the north side of town but the boat will be down in sargent. I just would like a good buying experience and good support down the line.


Lots of good custom aluminum builders down that way - personally I wouldn't want a mass produced hull --


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Boatshow*

Don't forget....in about a month....you can see them all in one place.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Buying a good used aluminum boat isn't a hard thing to do. Bought mine used 4 years back and it has been great.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Most of the all welded aluminum boats are made well, I have an 18', the only thing I would do different, is mine would be a much nicer ride with a little vee up front.
Boatright does make a fine looking boat, but they seem heavy for an aluminum.
This may not matter to you, but I have man handled mine off a reef or two in the night.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Calebs Retreat said:


> I think like someone said earlier my concern is that I have twin 6 year olds and the boatright has the raised deck...i do like the sides. I found a deal in LA for the G3 Deluxe addition 1860 with Yamaha F90 for $18,700. Best I could find here so far was $21K...thoughts? That G3 is priced about the same as an Alweld.


I don't think you will be happy with the 90hp Yamaha. Not that Yamaha is bad because it is probably the best outboard on the market but it does not have the torque of the same hp engine in a V-4. That extra piston makes a big difference. Thanks, Steven


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

nightgigger said:


> Most of the all welded aluminum boats are made well, I have an 18', the only thing I would do different, is mine would be a much nicer ride with a little vee up front.
> Boatright does make a fine looking boat, but they seem heavy for an aluminum.
> This may not matter to you, but I have man handled mine off a reef or two in the night.


I have had a 100 and a 125 gauge Boatright and they would both float and jump up in wet grass. They also ride surprisingly dry btw. I tend to think that thick aluminum with some beam and the right kind of ribbing is a good thing, dont know how you could get much shallower or rigid. If you go with BR, when you go with the low sides and the stiffness of those boats, you lessen the weight of that footprint. That gives you a shallow and super strong hull which is a great combo for some applications.


----------



## Hammer-Time (Feb 11, 2010)

Excel boats make very nice boats. I have owned a Duckmaster as well and it was built very well. Check out excelboats.net for the Excels and duckmasterboats.com for the Duckmasters. Gene's Marine in Baytown has the 18ft center console with a 70 Mercury for around $16,500. I was in the market for an aluminum boat but decided that I have switched my interest to a used fiberglass.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Empire boat...the only problem is finding them for sale... they don't stay there for long...you wont find many people getting rid of them... the guy chuck will build you one for the right price..


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Had an 1860 Alumacraft with a tunnel and sponsons on the back . Had a 75hp Merc on it and I regret selling it to this day


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think you will find a decent Boatwright in your price range. What I understand, Boatwright buys the hulls in Louisiana and trims them out, for whatvever that's worth. Most production boats will be .100" or .125" thick, which is not a real problem unless you continually grind it on oyster reefs. Some folks will say that a thicker hull (3/16") will be heavier and ride better. Regardless, I think a conventional flat bottom, or almost flat bottom, will pound pretty bad in typical bay chop. Mine does. I would be more concerned with how the weight is distributed in the boat. My Xpress has the batteries and fuel tank in the rear. They should have put one or both under the console. If I keep the boat I want to move the batteries under the console to help with weight distribution. Mine is 18' with a 90 Yamaha 4 stroke. It runs very well, not as shallow as I would like but few boats really run as shallow as we want them to. I bought mine used and haven't had a significant problem yet. That 4 stroke is very easy on gas. There are some used custom aluminum boats on Louisiana sportsman, but most are well used. I would keep an eye on the site though. 
As far as the G3, I bought a new 16' with a 25 Mercury about 15 years ago and still have it.


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

*Aluminum boat*



Calebs Retreat said:


> I am starting the search for an 18 to 19 foot Center Console aluminum boat with an 80 to 90 HP motor. Shallow draft is important and this is going to be saltwater. Not looking for a lot of bells and whistles just the basics.
> 
> Looking to pay up to $15K. For those of you who own or have done some due diligence what makes should I look at where do you recommend I buy from.
> 
> ...


PM sent...


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Any one else care to chime in on the Yamaha 4 stroke 90 not being a good choice on the G3? Right now I am leaning toward the G3 deluxe package....negotiating a pretty good price since it is a 2011. Still a chance I may just wait for the boat show and see them all together


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll chime in some more...I love the 4 stroke 90 hp Yamaha. Very quiet and no 2 stroke stink. I kinda wish it would burn more gas...so I could keep the tank filled with fresher gas. 
Here's a suggestion for you...go by Northshore Marine on Uvalde St. in Houston. It's north of I-10 East. Not too bad a drive from Spring on Beltway 8. They have been selling aluminum boats for decades. I've bought parts from them about that long too. Always good to me. I think they are selling Sea-Ark. I was having a conversation with a fisherman at a boat ramp a couple weeks ago about how our respective aluminum boats rode. He told me that Sea-Ark has one that has a bit of V all the way back. That should help the ride. Xpress makes a hull that has V all the way to transom. It looks good. Unfortunately it only comes in a center console that is 20', 22' or 24'. Getting one for less than $20k will be a challenge. But it looks like it would ride real good.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Empire boats*

This is it...call Chuck. mine is 21ft but he will build any length. Good Luck!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335685
this is the thread with all the pictures when the Empire was being built. It will last many many generations...watching it being built day by day was worth every penny. And being able to make changes and modifications was nice also.


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a 1998 G3 1860 center console, with a 99 60 yahama, its a awesome boat had it for about 4 years now and dont ever plan on selling it. seems to be holding up really good its been i saltwater boat its whole life and is the boat i learned alot about galveston bay system.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

on my 2nd alweld 1860v w a 90hp great boats, but would buy something w the alum floor already installed if the money was right

heck, buy mine


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Decided to go with the G3 1860 with the Yamaha F90. Found a really good deal in OK right across the border on a new 2011. 5 hr drive each way in and out in an hour. Will post some pictures shortly. Wider than I thought it would be which is a good thing. Will want to change out some items going forward but a great start. Holy cow the motor purrss and wow starts up on the first try.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Also take a look at Scandy White out of Florida. Neighbor has one, unreal. www.scandywhiteboats.com


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Calebs Retreat said:


> Decided to go with the G3 1860 with the Yamaha F90. Found a really good deal in OK right across the border on a new 2011. 5 hr drive each way in and out in an hour. Will post some pictures shortly. Wider than I thought it would be which is a good thing. Will want to change out some items going forward but a great start. Holy cow the motor purrss and wow starts up on the first try.


Sounds nice! Congrats!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Calebs Retreat said:


> Decided to go with the G3 1860 with the Yamaha F90. Found a really good deal in OK right across the border on a new 2011. 5 hr drive each way in and out in an hour. Will post some pictures shortly. Wider than I thought it would be which is a good thing. Will want to change out some items going forward but a great start. Holy cow the motor purrss and wow starts up on the first try.


Congrats! You're just down the road from us in Sargent. Look forward to seeing the new ride running down the ICW.


----------

